# DAFV-Info im Blinker



## kati48268 (15. Juni 2015)

Heut Morgen auf dem Klo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 :

Hab auf die Schnelle die neue Ausgabe des Blinkers (7/15) angeblättert und stieß dabei natürlich auf die 4 Seiten 
*„DAFV-Info – Angeln & Fischen“*.

Wieso eigentlich _„...& Fischen"_? |kopfkrat

Eigentlich überblättere ich diesen Mist (wie vermutl. jeder andere Leser), denn außer Kormoran, Kleine Wasserkraft & Goldene Ehrennadel für XYZ ist da nichts zu finden, was nur entfernt mit Angeln - und Fischen! - zu tun hat.

Aber gut, der Ort war passend um auch da einen Blick drauf zu werfen, wahrscheinlich würde es sogar die Verrichtung fördern.*

Thema 1 Störbesatz… gut, interessant, hab ich selbst mal Artikel drüber verfasst… ich vermute aber, dass Dr. Jörn Gessner die 250 Mini-Störe gut in die Elbe gekriegt hätte, ohne dass Frau Dr. auf meine Kosten angereist wäre.

An dem Thema *„Wichtige Entscheidungen in den Landesverbänden“* bin ich dann doch hängengeblieben.

In jeweils kurzen Absätzen bis zu nur einem Satz wird über die JHVen 
LFV Bremen, Vant Thüringen, LAV Brandenburg, Saar Kör, Hessischer Fischer, Schleswig-Holstein, Weser-Ems, Hamburg, Hessen und der Rheinischen berichtet.

Aber was lese ich da? |bigeyes
*Kein Wort* über Kündigungen in Landesverbänden, obwohl auch einige der zuvor genannten LVs das Handtuch geschmissen haben!

Stattdessen ein Blabla, welches die Druckerschwärze nicht wert ist; _„Wünschen glückliches Händchen“_ hier, _„silberne Ehrennadel“_ da, _„Gast war...“ _und ähnliche "Wichtige Entscheidungen".
Nur ausgerechnet bei den Rheinischen wird erwähnt, dass diese doch beschlossen haben die DAFV-Mitgliedschaft _„mindestens noch 1 Jahr aufrecht zu erhalten“_.

Ich nenne das *Desinformation*!
Propaganda mit falschem Inhalt, …weil eben nur das was passt wiedergegeben wird.
Ukraine & Russland im aktuellen Konflikt erscheinen mir dazu im Vergleich schon ehrlich & transparent. Und FiFa-Blatter wirkt zu Frau Dr. wie ein Reformer & Aufklärer.


Und der Blinker?
Redaktionell haben die damit natürlich nix zu tun. Aber sollte Redaktion & Verlag nicht mal darüber nachdenken, ob sie ihren Lesern diesen Mist wirklich zumuten sollten?


_* PS: __zumindest waren damit 2 Blatt Papier zur Hand._


----------



## Knispel (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Info im Blinker*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und der Blinker?
> Redaktionell haben die damit natürlich nix zu tun. Aber sollte Redaktion & Verlag nicht mal darüber nachdenken, ob sie ihren Lesern diesen Mist wirklich zumuten sollten?
> 
> 
> _* PS: __zumindest waren damit 2 Blatt Papier zur Hand._



Die verdienen damit ihr Geld - ablehnen kann man nur einmal, es gibt auch noch andere Zeitungen ...


----------



## Pennywise (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Info im Blinker*



Knispel schrieb:


> Die verdienen damit ihr Geld - ablehnen kann man nur einmal, es gibt auch noch andere Zeitungen ...



... aber Frau Dr. musste doch schon fest stellen das noch nicht einmal Ihre Leserbriefe überall veröffentlicht werden ... :q:q:q


----------



## kati48268 (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Info im Blinker*

Umsonst nimmt der Blinker das sicherlich nicht ins Heft. Kann mir sogar vorstellen, dass das als ein 'besonderer Service', als etwas Besonderes, was die anderen Blätter nicht bieten, gedacht war.
Will denen nicht unterstellen, dass das nicht sogar gut gemeint war.

Aber was kommt denn in der Realität dabei raus?
Verblödung & Verarsxhung!

Fragen wir doch mal Blinker-Leser, die hier in den Thread schauen:
- liest du diese Seiten?
- wenn ja, was hälst du davon?


----------



## kreuzass (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Info im Blinker*

Wundert mich nicht, dass darüber Info's in der Blinker zu finden waren. War da nicht sogar mal etwas mit Zusammenarbeit im Bezug auf Abo's usw. !? Eine Hand wäscht die andere.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Info im Blinker*

jepp, es wurden 40.000 bezahlt im Jahr für Blinker für Vereinsvorsitzende (wenn ich Summe noch richtig im Kopp hab).

Wurde mangels Geld beim DAFV eingestellt..


----------



## Rotbart (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Info im Blinker*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und der Blinker?


 
Ich habe mein Abo schon vor einiger Zeit gekündigt, mit dem schriftlichen Hinweis, dass ich die Zeitung erst wieder lesen werde, wenn dem DAFV keine weitere Blattform mehr geboten wird ...

Es ginge so einfach - der Kunde hat letztlich die Macht.


----------



## Franky (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Info im Blinker*

Naja, vielleicht setzt man darauf, dass die seriöse Berichterstattung des "Blinker" mehr Gewicht als die "Lügenpresse" des "windigen Anglerboards" hat...

@ Kati:
Schreib doch mal einen Leserbrief an den "Blinker".......  Hatten wir schon mal..... :q Seit dem habe ich diese Zeitschrift nicht einmal mehr gelesen oder gar gekauft!


----------



## kati48268 (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Info im Blinker*

Ich finde, der Blinker ist durchaus eine sehr gute Anglerzeitschrift; breite Themenaufstellung, sehr großer Praxisteil, gut strukturierter Heftaufbau,... 
 Mich ärgert einfach, dass dieser Propagandateil da drin ist, wo reine Desinformation betrieben wird.


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Info im Blinker*



> der Blinker ist durchaus eine sehr gute Anglerzeitschrift; breite Themenaufstellung, sehr großer Praxisteil,


Das war vor Jahrzehnten mal so, heute nur noch Werbeverkündung!
In den Artikeln werden nur jeweils die entsprechenden Produkte angepriesen, die dann praktischerweise nochmal unmittelbar an den Artikel anschließend, in Form von Anzeigen platziert werden.
Der größte Witz sind die (bezahlten?) Gerätetests, wo niemals eine  schlechte Bewertung stehen wird, egal um welchen Schund es sich dabei handelt.
Daher ist es nicht verwunderlich, wenn der Blinker gemeinsame Sache mit dem Verband macht, irgendwelche, uns verborgenen, geldwerten Vorteile, eventuell für beide Seiten, wird es da schon geben.

Jürgen


----------



## JourFX (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Info im Blinker*

Ich finde das keine unserer bekannten Angelzeitschriften sich besonders mit den Verbandsinformationen aufhält. Der Blinker druckt halt das was sie hingeworfen bekommen. Der Rest berichtet doch eher mal mit nem 5-Zeiler im Vermischten mal. Auch nicht viel besser.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Info im Blinker*

Empfehle:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=164


----------



## Fr33 (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Info im Blinker*

Da muss ich Jürgen recht geben..... ich hab noch vom Vater die "Alten" Blinker aus den frühen 90ern daheim. Kein Vergleich mit den heutigen Werbezeitschriften! Hat jemals schonmal ein Testartikel (egal ob im Blinker, F&F, Rute&Rolle oder Raubfisch mal ein schlechtes Testergebnis bekommen? Nein? ach was... ^^


Für mich ist das leider alles nur ne Klo-Lektüre für zwischendurch.


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Info im Blinker*

Wie schon im Luftdruck-Thread angemerkt, gehen mir Angelheftchen allgemein viel zuviel an der anglerischen Realität vorbei.

Bootsangeln, Echolotkram, Luftdruckvoodoo etc.

Einen Großteil der da beschriebenen Methoden kann/darf ich wg. Zeitmangel und nem riesigen Stall von Verbo(o)ten gar nicht anwenden.

Diese Berichte beschreiben für mich Idealfälle, in denen die Leute ihre Methoden völlig frei und so lange anwenden können, wie sie wollen.

Das sei ihnen auch völlig gegönnt - nur trifft sowas zumindest auf meine Angelsituation nicht mal ansatzweise zu. Beispielsweise ist Bootsangeln hier im Umkreis von mindestens 100 bis 150 km nicht möglich.

Und ansonsten sind einem als Uferangler die Hände noch weitaus mehr gebunden - sind vielerorts nicht mal Drillinge, Kukös oder Anfüttern in geringen Mengen erlaubt (und Nachtangeln ohnehin BW-weit auch nicht).

Es ist mir durchaus bewusst, dass BW da bundesweit auch eine gewisse Stierheits-Ausnahme darstellen mag.

Dennoch glaube ich, dass auch anderswo ein Großteil der in Angelheftchen geschilderten Sachen gar nicht möglich bzw. umsetzbar ist (man muss sich ja nur mal die bizarre Bestimmungssammlung im "Kuriositäten-Thread" durchlesen) - sei es aus offiziellen oder persönlichen Gründen.

Es würde mich z. B. mal stark interessieren, wieviel Bootsangler im Vergleich zu (gezwungenermaßen) reinen Uferanglern es allgemein in D überhaupt gibt.

--> ich meine, es gab mal hier im Board sogar ne Umfrage dazu - hab die aber trotz längerer Suche nicht mehr gefunden.

Wäre ja schon fast mal ne eigene Umfrage wert: 

* Wieviel gehen Angelheftchen an Eurer persönlichen anglerischen Realität vorbei?*

--> ich würde stattdessen gerne mal lesen, wie "Heftchenprofis" total überangelte Gewässer mit superstieren Bestimmungen und dreckiger, völlig rücksichtsloser Touripaddelschwemme ohne Boot/Echolot zu aufgezwungenen Zeitpunkten knacken und da was fangen.

Also nix mit Raussuchen und/oder gar Warten auf Idealbedingungen, sondern gnadenloses "Friss oder stirb" - halt die Klappe, finde Dich als allerunterstes Fußabtreter-Glied der Gewässernutzungsnahrungskette mit dem Gegebenen ab und fange. Und lass Dich nebenbei noch übelst von Passanten stressen/zulabern.

Nix hochtechnisierte Großfischjagd bei Riesenbestand in der Einsamkeit etc. (wie auch, wenn weder Großfische noch Riesenbestand noch Einsamkeit vorhanden) - womöglich noch im Ausland - , sondern an  invasionsartig von Anglern wie Touris überlaufenen D-Ballungsraumgewässern überhaupt was an den Haken kriegen mit gezwungenermaßen minimalen Mitteln. 

Zu quasi nicht selbst gewählten Zeitpunkten (da z. B. eine freibadartige Tretboot-Tourischwemme ein Angeln bei halbwegs erträglichem Wetter ab gewissen Zeitpunkten quasi unmöglich macht und Nachtangeln auch nicht erlaubt ist). 

Und natürlich, um zusätzlich den Zeitmangel viel arbeitender und dazu weit zum Wasser fahrenmüssender Menschen zu simulieren.

Und dabei keinen Flunsch nach ein paar popligen Versuchen ziehen, sondern beinhart weitermachen, auch bei absolutem Dreckswetter wiederkommen und trotzdem noch irgendwie den Spaß am bzw. Bock auf Angeln behalten.

--> an Gewässern, an denen ein mühsam erarbeiteter 70er-Hecht oder 20er-Barsch bereits kapitale Ausnahmen sind.

Da wäre ich sehr auf das Ergebnis gespannt... würde IMO auch zeigen, wie gut die Typen wirklich im spontanen Gewässerlesen/Methoden- bzw. Köderwählen ohne Hightech-Hilfsmittel und sehr viel Zeit sind. Und wieviel Geduld/Zähigkeit/Motivation die WIRKLICH haben.

Die müssten ja dann eigentlich ob ihrer Profi-Fähigkeiten die paar verbliebenen 70er-Hechte und 20er-Barsche trotzdem noch vergleichsweise deutlich schneller an die Leine bekommen. 

DAS wäre für mich ein Beweis für echte Profi-Kompetenz - bei miesesten Voraussetzungen/Bestimmungen mit den offiziell erlaubten minimalen Mitteln immer noch was rausholen. 

Nicht megamäßig abräumen und/oder gar halbenttäuschte/-verwöhnte-/-dekadente "Kein Riese, aber..."-Sprüche absondern, sondern erstmal überhaupt was fangen = das vor Ort überhaupt (noch) Vorhandene herauskitzeln. 

Quasi anglerisch erden mit maximaler Vehemenz und über jeden (!!!) Fisch freuen. Für trotzdem erzielte Erfolge (dabei kapital = wie gesagt 100 % ortsabhängig) unter SOLCHEN  Bedingungen gäbe es von mir maximalen Respekt - nicht für die Endlosplatte aus Hightech-Hechtpuff-Bootsgeschichten.

Also auch nicht so nett, harmlos und immer-noch-optionen- bzw. bestandsaussichtsreich wie in der ufergebundenen F&F-Profiduelliga, sondern noch ein paar deutliche (!!!) Zacken verschärfter.

Dazu ohne jegliche Rücksicht auf Wetter/Temperatur, Uhrzeit oder Luftdruck - eben so, wie sehr viele Normalangler das aus Zeit-/Geld-/Erlaubnis-/Sonstwasmangel machen MÜSSEN, ob es ihnen nun gefällt oder nicht. 

Denn andernfalls gehen diese sehr vielen Normalangler wohl gar nicht (mehr) angeln - jegliches Wunschkonzert ist/wird da dann vollkommen irrelevant.

Das sah man z. B. auch am einstigen Weihnachtswunsch- und Gute-Neujahrsvorsätze-Thread, in dem sich viele Boardies fürs neue Jahr deutlich mehr Angelzeit und weniger Stress wünschten.

Doch: Sowas will wohl keiner in einem Angelheftchen lesen...

Zum Blinker konkret:

Da stehen mir auch viel zu viel Hardmono-Lobhudeleien und sonstiger IMO fehlgeleitete Feinheitskram drin (das ist IMO bei F&F nicht so extrem).

Das mag für erfahrene Angler z. T. klargehen, wird aber bei unreflektierter Übernahme durch unerfahrene Leser buchstäblich zur tödlichen Verangellizenz.

Hinzu kommt dieser Handlandungs-Pannekram, der beim Blinker IMO auch stärker ausgeprägt ist als bei anderen Heftchen.

Das Verbandsgegacker im Blinker geht IMO auch überhaupt nicht - die  Angeltotengräber auch noch aktiv propagieren, sonst noch was.

Die Sonderhefte vor 20+ Jahren fand ich damals richtig gut - hab mir da einiges an Infos rausgezogen. Systematisch und sinnvoll gemacht mit funzenden, universellen Tipps.

Wie die Dinger heute aussehen, kann ich allerdings nicht sagen - davon hatte ich noch keins in der Hand.


----------



## Herbert60 (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Info im Blinker*

Das versteh ich nun irgendwie nicht. Erst schimpft ihr, das der DAFV keine Öffentlichkeitsarbeit macht. Recht habt ihr, denn das ist bisher wirklich sehr, sehr dünn! Aber jetzt macht er Öffentlichkeitsarbeit im Blinker (wenn auch bezahlt) und nu ist das auch wieder nicht gut. Der DAFV macht jetzt im Blinker doch jedenfalls was - über Inhalte kann man ja unterschiedlicher Meinung sein. 

Herbi


----------



## Darket (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Info im Blinker*

Naja, Ich glaube es geht dabei nicht so sehr um abweichende Meinungen, sondern um das offenkundig bewusste Weglassen relevanter, mit dem Thema in unmittelbar in Verbindung stehender Informationen. Und das ist dann schon ärgerlich, wobei beim Thema Öffentlichkeitsarbeit generell auch nicht so verwunderlich. Dass der Blinker das redaktionell unkommentiert veröffentlicht, ist wiederum ebenfalls nicht so überraschend. Der Konkurrenzdruck zwischen den Magazinen dürfte nicht unbeträchtlich sein und wo der Parey-Verlag wahrscheinlich allen Göttern der Religionsgeschichte auf Knien für Matze Koch dankt (im übrigen ein schönes Bild im Zusammenhang mit dessen mitunter arg nervigem Hang zur überbordenden Religiösität), versucht der Blinker das Weniger an Lesern eben durch zusätzliche Einnahmen durch den DAFV auszugleichen. Passt auch durchaus, der ehemalige Blinker-Redakteur Martin Wehrle erzählt in seinem (durchaus lesenswerten) Buch "Hilfe, ich arbeite in einem Irrenhaus" eine sehr schöne Geschichte wie das damals mit dem Vertrieb z.B. im Ausland so lief ohne den Blinker jedoch namentlich zu erwähnen. Habe beim Lesen sehr gelacht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Info im Blinker*

Wir bringen auch alles, was uns von Vereinen und Verbänden zu geschickt wird:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=194284

Wird entsprechend gekennzeichnet, dass jeder weiss, von wem es kommt und dass das nicht zwangsläufig der Meinung der Red. entsprechen muss. Die geringe Resonanz ist natürlich darauf zurück zu führen, dass das hier diskutiert werden kann (und wird), was in einem Printmedium eben nicht geht.

Im Blinker ist das aber genauso klar, dass das Inhalt vom Verband und nicht der Red. ist.

Somit sehe ich da kein Problem.

Und Verbandsnachrichten (ob in Blinker oder im Verbandsblättchen) würde ich nicht gerade als Öffentlichkeitsarbeit bezeichnen..

Das wäre es, wenn z. B. auch übe ALLE Entscheidungen und Sitzungen berichtet werden würde, und das offen und vollumfänglich. Sowas fehlt da ja immer z. B.:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4348492#post4348492

So ist es Propaganda, um das Zahlvieh bei Stimmung zu halten - erlaubt und legal und die meisten werden es einzuordnen wissen. Und Außenwirkung oder gar Lobbyarbeit im Sinne der Angler oder Angelns ist sowas ja schon zweimal nicht und daher eine höchst eingeschränkte, "zielgruppeninterne Öffentlichkeitsarbeit", um Zahler bei Laune zu halten...

Dass von keinem Printmedium Angel- und Verbandspolitik angefasst wird, hat andere Ursachen (hier OT) und sollte man nicht vermischen mit Veröffentlichungen solcher klar gekennzeichneter Verbandsmeldungen in einer Zeitschrift...


----------

